# Matagi Reel Seats From Swampland



## rolwhit (Feb 7, 2014)

Hey guys, 
I know there are a lot of friends coming down to Houma this weekend to visit Lance at Swampland. Here are a couple examples of the beautiful Matagi reel seats he has on hand. I love to use them when I can.


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

Lance has a few giant boxes PACKED with Matagi items. SK seats in abotu 15 colors, trim pieces, winding checks, KDPS seats and trim + grips for that. Everything you need ready to ship. Or to buy if you are coming to his even this weekend - 5 bags of Crawfish gonna be boiling tomorrow!!


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Those are some good looking rods. Those reel seats are as awesome as they come.


----------

